# 6 Months Postpartum Metallic Taste



## DLowery (Jan 22, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has experienced this...I am 6 months postpartum and have been nursing only. I have been taking the same prenatal vitamin since first month of pregnancy but in the last few days notice a metallic taste in my mouth. Nothing else with cookware or such has changed. Any ideas or similar experiences?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

:w @DLowery! So glad you have joined us! I moved your question to the Birth and Beyond Forum because I think you will get a better response here.


----------

